# Maltese in Northern California



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

There's a Maltese listed on petfinder.com who is located in Northern California. He may need more help for separation anxiety problems than he may find that way.







Current owner told me she believes he was a breeder's dog who lived in a cage before. http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=5819955 

I hope cross-posting is okay here - this is my first time.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww poor little guy, I sure hope he finds a forever loving home soon


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> There's a Maltese listed on petfinder.com who is located in Northern California. He may need more help for separation anxiety problems than he may find that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. Yep,







cross posting is fine here as are the following: posting tons of pictures (no charge for that, either), posting links to videos, posting links to just about anything you want, posting your email address (although it isn't necessary since we have a secure way to share that info), mentioning brand names.... all of the things that are normal for a discussion group whose purpose is sharing information and supporting each other in good times and bad. Enjoy!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

Aww... he is a cutie. I recognized the area code and he's in Sacramento. That's only about an hour from here! I think I might call and see how old he is. Maybe I can convince "the boy" that this little one needs love and care and we could give him that. We want to get a brother for L.E. so maybe we can see about him!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If you do, be sure to ask her specifics about why she is looking for another home for him. She told me she wanted somebody who is home most of the time, but then she contacted me again even though I said I work full time at this time.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Aww... he is a cutie. I recognized the area code and he's in Sacramento. That's only about an hour from here! I think I might call and see how old he is. Maybe I can convince "the boy" that this little one needs love and care and we could give him that. We want to get a brother for L.E. so maybe we can see about him![/B]


oooooh! i just KNEW it!! i was thinking of you and L.E and Your Boy when i saw this post yesterday... 

ann marie and the "oooooh i hope L.E. gets a little brother to whoop up on! i'm hoping santa paws brings me one for my birthday!" buttercup, who is also working on differentiating "christmas" and "birthday" and the fact that they are not EVERY DAY.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I just got an email from the lady and she said that she has had a good response with Lucky and someone is going to look at him tomorrow. She also said that she is looking for someone older for the pup. I didn't get much more information than that, but I'll email her again during the week to find out the outcome. I was hoping to at least be able to possibly meet him, but it's ok if not. All that matters is that he goes to a good home!










BC: I wish ev'ry night before I go night-night for a wittle brother. I tink I'm wearing on mommy and daddy...how are you comin' along wit convincing yours?~~L.E.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> BC: I wish ev'ry night before I go night-night for a wittle brother. I tink I'm wearing on mommy and daddy...how are you comin' along wit convincing yours?~~L.E.[/B]


oh i already hab my boy convinced that he needs a puppy! he said he wants a "buttercup too, but bigger... more manly...more sturdy..." hahahahah!!!














so he is looking at a bichon or a westie. he doesnt know much about westies and how much or little they shed, but he really likes both of 'em. i told him dat dey are gonna be bigger dan me and i want one WIDDLER dan me so i can always be the boss. i want ebbrypuppy do know dat I AM DA BOSS OF DEM!!!!!!! 

miss l.e., i sure hope you get a widdle brudder soon. i bet you'd be a SUPER big sister!

wub, 
da buttercup, miss bossypants


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If I had known about this site before, I would have posted about Possum here before we got so attached to him.







I really had to keep him while he recovered from the knee surgery he needed after his previous adopter returned him, and then ... He's the nicest little dog I've had.







He'd probably be happy anywhere. 

Ellie'sMom, are you looking for a very young dog, or would an older one be acceptable to you?


----------

